# Medicals in Hyderabad



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

hi guys,

Am about to explain my experience in medicals at hyderabad, basically i had two choices in hyd

Centre for Migration Medicine
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations
Street address
3 - 6 - 20, Street 19
Himayathnagar
Hyderabad 500 029
Telephone
+91 85 0077 7000
+91 40 2980 6789

GYD Diagnostic and Reference Laboratories
Summary
Medical and Radiology examinations
Street address
6-1-126 and 127/4, Padma Rao Nagar
(lane opposite Gharounda Supermarket)
Secunderabad 500025
Counter hours
Monday to Saturday 8.30 am to 8 pm
Sunday 9 am to 1 pm
Telephone
+91 40 4241 4142
+91 40 4241 4143
+91 40 4241 4144
+91 40 4241 4145

of the two i prefered the GYD, as my friends and family had bad experiences with CMMS

GYD was swift, smooth, and very very well organised
we were skeptical about our meds before the examination but at GYD they made us felt comfortable, everything was so organised

we were done and dusted in a couple of hours, and by the next day our meds were uploaded directly, no fuss, no followup calls.

I recommend GYD, feel free to ask any queries

Thanks and Regards,

Sajandeep


----------



## PRAustralia189 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Quick Question*

As I am travelling to overseas for an urgent work. 
Is it possible to get PCC and Medical Check done before I apply for 189 Australian VIA?
My Skill assessment is done.
So If I can get both these things done in advance, I could travel and when ever case office wants PCC and Medical certificate could be sent across.

Thanks


----------



## Shashi_1618 (Sep 10, 2017)

Never visit "Centre for Migration Medicine" for any of your immigration health checks.

First of all, the lady at the front desk doesnot know anything. "I dont know" is the only answer from her.

They charge the most in India for no reason. GYD is best of all.

For a small kid( 1 yr), they are charging 3300/- just for physical examination. GYD charges 1400/- and Even Fortis is charging 1500 in BLR. 

You can go to BLR fortis and come back rather than paying 3 times bill at CMM. Worst service and hospital. I had a fight and cancelled my appointment after seeing the staff and rates.


----------



## Sjm19 (Oct 8, 2018)

Their website shows same fees, are CMM charges different from what is mentioned in website?


----------



## vb21601 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi Sajandeep,
Can you share your contact email id? I need little more info. about the Medicals at HYD.
Thanks,


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

May I know what are all the tests done as a part of medicals and how long did it all take?

Curious to know as I will be doing it soon.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey Guys,

When I tried to get an appointment with the GYD Diag center, I got a message that said that no female doctor is available.

I am looking for check for my wife and daughter as well.

What are the issues that the females may face during the checks.

Thanks.


----------



## vram_81 (Oct 22, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When I tried to get an appointment with the GYD Diag center, I got a message that said that no female doctor is available.
> 
> ...


Nothing to worry, You can book an appointment and Lady Nurses will be there for assistance. It will be a smooth process.


I had completed my medicals recently for me, my wife and 2 kids.

All the Best.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vram_81 said:


> Nothing to worry, You can book an appointment and Lady Nurses will be there for assistance. It will be a smooth process.
> 
> 
> I had completed my medicals recently for me, my wife and 2 kids.
> ...


Thanks vram. I have got the appointments for both GYD Diags as well as Center for Migratory Medicine in Hyderabad, for the same day, at approximately the same time.

Any Idea, which one is better? Or suggestions as to which of these to keep?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vram_81 (Oct 22, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Thanks vram. I have got the appointments for both GYD Diags as well as Center for Migratory Medicine in Hyderabad, for the same day, at approximately the same time.
> 
> Any Idea, which one is better? Or suggestions as to which of these to keep?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


From the forum, I came to know that GYD is good and a bit less cost compared to CMM.
For my case, the cost for elders is 5030/- and for kids - 5600/- (Blood Test).


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

vram_81 said:


> manu14143 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks vram. I have got the appointments for both GYD Diags as well as Center for Migratory Medicine in Hyderabad, for the same day, at approximately the same time.
> ...


 Hi All, quick question, what test is done on ladies at medicals in Hyderabad. We’re they checked for any private parts, breast exam that you know of. Only need real experiences not rules ...Any who went to medicals Particularly Secunderabad centre. Need this info urgently.. Thanks


----------



## raj2friendly (Jul 25, 2012)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi All, quick question, what test is done on ladies at medicals in Hyderabad. We’re they checked for any private parts, breast exam that you know of. Only need real experiences not rules ...Any who went to medicals Particularly Secunderabad centre. Need this info urgently.. Thanks


There will be chest X-ray, men should be bare chest and women needs to change to a gown they provide, lady nurses will be there to assist, they can change immediately after the X-ray. There will be a doctor, mostly male who will ask questions about medical history, operations other than child birth, any admission to hospital for prolonged diseases, family medical history like diabetes, BP etc. They might look for any visible major skin issues on face or hands and that too not very particular, that's it, nothing much for ladies.


----------



## raj2friendly (Jul 25, 2012)

raj2friendly said:


> There will be chest X-ray, men should be bare chest and women needs to change to a gown they provide, lady nurses will be there to assist, they can change immediately after the X-ray. There will be a doctor, mostly male who will ask questions about medical history, operations other than child birth, any admission to hospital for prolonged diseases, family medical history like diabetes, BP etc. They might look for any visible major skin issues on face or hands and that too not very particular, that's it, nothing much for ladies.


Also blood and urine test.


----------

